
Android phones to automatically share your location during 911 calls in US - craigferg501
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/19/17878382/android-phones-location-sharing-emergency-911-calls-us
======
Havoc
Seems like a good idea.

I'm totally OK with the concept of phones ignoring all privacy concepts
(within reason) once 911 is typed in.

Privacy etc is important sure but 911 implies an in extremis case that goes
far beyond such considerations.

~~~
greenyoda
> _I 'm totally OK with the concept of phones ignoring all privacy concepts
> (within reason) once 911 is typed in._

Some people may have good reasons for wanting to make anonymous 911 calls, and
may avoid calling 911 if their identity could be revealed.

For example, if I see someone get shot by a street gang and want to call an
ambulance, but fear retribution from the gang if they ever find out I helped
the victim, I may decide that calling 911 is too risky. Or, I might be in the
country illegally, and may not want to interact with the authorities as a
witness to a crime.

Google and the phone carrier should let people make their own privacy
decisions, not decide for them.

